# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >   2 days, 18 hours, 6 minutes until the iPad officially launches.

## JEK

2 days, 18 hours, 6 minutes until the iPad officially launches.

----------


## BBT

I know mine is still stuck in China no movement. Guess they will take the revenues into next qtr. Sounds like the weather will be nice for your store visit. Read today that the WAZ will be going to the store and line up like everybody else.

----------


## BBT

Pennsylvania school to give iPad to all studentsSan Francisco Business Times - by Steven E.F. Brown 

Seton Hill University
Seton Hill University in Greensburg, Pa., plans to give all its students an Apple iPad and a MacBook laptop computer in the fall.

The school will give the Apple Inc. (NASDAQ: AAPL) devices to every student (it has about 1,550) in the fall, and to all entering freshmen thereafter.

Seton Hill has spent $1.5 million on campus technology infrastructure. It plans to charge students about $500 per term for this program.

Cupertino-based Apple is set to start selling the iPad, its latest much-hyped, must-have device, on Saturday. No one is yet sure how people will use the device, which will be sold through Apples own stores and at Best Buy. But Apple has been showing off the iPads possible uses in videos on its web site this week.

----------


## JEK

2 days, 17 hours, 43 minutes until the iPad officially launches.

----------


## amyb

Since we are counting-about 100 hours to opening day.......Let's Go Mets!

----------


## BBT

90 Days before I arrive in SBH

----------


## RickyG

30 days & chubbin

----------


## amyb

I am so happy for you Ricky and J and BB!! I am already  so looking forward to your sunrise shots!

----------


## BartyB

A:

If I can get RG out of bed, we may get some shotz.
He can be very difficult.

I'm workin on getting RG an Ipad before we leave, so he may get all wrapped up in playing with his toy and lose focus?

----------


## JEK

B-Dawg,
I'm thinking that the Pad will not accept RAW images (more on this after Saturday pickup) so tell the human to pack his laptop. In fact tell him to get real a real laptop when he is snagging the Pad.

----------


## amyb

I have faith in you, little guy.I just know you can motivate him to get out early and get some photo ops under his belt.

Remind him to share his ice cream with you-especially at Andy's.

----------


## BBT

JEK why wait just send Steve an email you might get a reply "Yes or No"

----------


## BBT

JEK have they announced when Sat. is? since the 5thAve Store is 24/7/365 wpuld that be midnight?

----------


## BBT

Barty. Ricky should get a real computer but the iPad will accept RAW see below.
JEK we don't need to write Steve after all. 

Apple - iPad - View the technical specifications for iPad.
iPad embodies Apple's continuing environmental progress. ... Viewable document types: .jpg, .tiff, .gif (images); .doc and .docx (Microsoft Word); .htm and .html (web ... iPad supports standard photo formats, including JPEG and RAW. ...
www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

----------


## BBT

GUANGZHOU, CN  04/02/2010 4:10 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN  We are making progress. I am hoping next stop is Alaska for clearance then out for distribution on Friday for Sat Deliver. They have to get to stores by Friday night.

----------


## JEK

I feel you pain, bro. Thx for the RAW update. I love me some RAW avec panko . . .

----------


## BBT

I am sure that Apple will have an APP that.

----------

